# Missouri River Fishing



## enehl (May 2, 2009)

I've been having a bit of trouble catching any fish on the Missouri in SD. I'm actually down in Vermillion, SD for school but could not find any other forums that could better suit my question. Where I'm trying to fish is on the Missouri where it is free flowing below the Lewis & Clark dam at Yankton, much like the flow through Bismarck/Mandan. No boat, so i'm stuck with Shore Fishing. No idea on what type of lures i should be using or what to look for when selecting a spot to set up at. I primally cast but do have a few setups for baitfishing. Any help/tips would be greatly appreciated.

Eric


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

pm sent


----------

